
Facebook for work is about to launch - 1_listerine_pls
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/27/facebook-for-work/
======
alex_lubinsky
We use Slack in our office. As a company owner, I wouldn't encourage my
employees to use Facebook At Work, because they'll definitely get distraced by
personal messages. However, it's exciting to see what features Facebook will
launch.

~~~
1_listerine_pls
I see it as the slack of small businesses.

